#  > > >  >  > Форум >  > > >  >  > Контакты >  > > >  >  > Буддийские храмы >  > > >  >  > Строим храмы и ступы >  > > >  >  >  Пенобетон HOWTO?

## Dorje Dugarov

Думаю все что связанно со строительством храмов также необходимо писать сюда.
Прошу отвечать специалистов поскольку вопрос очень конкретный.

Что необходимо (минимальное оборудование) для производства пенобетона?

Я конечно же поискал инфу в Яндексе и написал письмо производителям оборудования для пенобетона, но мне нужно независимое мнение. Потому что производитель будет рад втихнуть мне кучу лишнего оборудования, линию по производству и даже целый завод. 

Мне же нужно знать что конкретно нужно для производства. Генератор пенобетона, формы и что то ещё или этого достаточно?

----------


## Буль

Есть книга по пенобетону в PDF, могу прислать по имейлу, черкни адрес в личку

----------


## Илия

Вам понадобятся: Формы, бетоносмеситель, вспениватель(специальный состав), помещение не менее 100 кв.м, насос для подачи смеси в формы. Но самое главное это потходящий цемент. К этому нужно подойти с осторожностью. Не применяйте китайский и украинский цемнт(их пена часто быстро оседает). Ну и конечно вам нужен персонал: 2-3 смены. Процесс должен быть непрерывный... 
 Я же порекомендовалбы Вам присмотрется к газобетону. Там ненужно использовать вспениватель(хим.добавка).

----------


## Ануруддха

http://www.allbeton.ru

----------


## Dorje Dugarov

Спасибо огромное всем.

----------

